# Dog spaying and neutering for £30!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I've known about it for years but it has become apparent that others don't.

The Dogs Trust have a Neutering scheme which involves your local vets in your own area. My own vet is part of the scheme. For people on Tax Credit.
You phone the Dogs Trust, They will take your details and ask how many you need doing. They will give you a list of Vets in your area. You phone your chosen Vet and book in saying you are using the Dogs Trust Scheme. On the Day you take your dog in, you take your tax credit form in and your NI number. Pay the £30 and all is sorted, picking your pooch up later having been done.

Well worth it in these times where a large dog will cost a fortune to be done but all dogs regardless of size, are £30!
Well done Dogs Trust!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

that's excellent! is there a similar scheme for cats? obviously not with the dogs trust : victory:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

The Cats Protection League do a Scheme which you can get a Voucher towards spaying and Neutering if on certain Benifits.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Its only done in certain areas though unfortunatly.

I know they dont cover the South West and most of the South as we apparently dont have problems with unwanted dogs or neutering.

I know they cover most of Wales and mainly B'ham upwards.

Although if anyone needs a cheap vet in South Wales Budget Vets are great and we used them for allot of our pound dogs, they give discount vet treatment to anyone, you dont have to be on benifit.

budget vets wales - Google Maps

Peter who owns the firm also deals with reps.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

what is tax credit? Don't they do it for people on benefits?


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Are there different types of tax credit, if so do you need to be claiming a certain one to qualify?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Think it's Family/Child Tax Credit or whatever they are calling it now lol


----------

